# Fresh from the Taxidermist Take a Peek. Let me Know What ya Think!!!



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mike just moved to Wisconsin or Minnesota. I met him at the MTA a couple years ago. Hmmm, what to get mounted 

Here you go Dave http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272515


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Mike is still in Mi Atleast i hope so that is where we sent his check to lol. 

I do know he has plans on Moving to Mn here soon. 


Thanks everyone i am really happy with the way it came out even tho it did kind of freak me out last night when i came outta my room lmao


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rob, that means his wife got the money :rant:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Rob, that means his wife got the money :rant:
> 
> :lol::lol:


 

Lol yea that is always possible lol


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Here it is in its new home I think it looks great up there to..


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

it matches the ******* wood!!!:lol: it looks good up there but i think it would look better right there on the counter... and my favorite was the center piece to the table....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

WOW!!!!!

That is a very nice mount. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I will make sure Mike sees this post- he is still in MI for about another week or so.. His work is top notch and its a shame he is leaving MI- but just as Wizard shipped this fox to him- everyone could do the same when he goes to Minnesota- as you can see, his work speaks for itself..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I am exstreamly critical of taxidermy work and because of that fact I dont have much work done. I can say I finally found someone that can do justice to a fox and I assume cat. Mike, I will get your contact info after you move and when I get a cat worth mounting I will be in contact. 

Your a true artist that fox still looks alive and 100% natural. That takes real skill its amazing work. If you reading this can you post anything else you have worked on I am sure we would love to see it.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Brandon,

He has a few other mounts he has done over in the Taxidermy section of this forum I know he has a cat and another grey he did for someone else on here which is also in the same pose as this one but with out a base.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

That is very sweet Rob, Mike did an awesome job.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ed you are very much right. On the job Mike did. I think i could be costing myself some money here in the next couple years lmao. 


here is some of his other post he made these are of cats..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=247422

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252746


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wizard, the mount looks awesome, I am jealous! Looks great up there on the cabinets, any lower I'm not sure the dogs could take it, lol, that pic of them was great.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

VERY nice. Quality work.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Rob, 

It was a pleasure my man! That is my passion and I'm very thankful that I have the ability to do this.
To everyone who posted as well, Thank you very much for the great comments!!! I really appreciate them, but now I may need to get a bigger hat you guys! Honestly.....Thanks

Mike


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Rob,
> 
> It was a pleasure my man! That is my passion and I'm very thankful that I have the ability to do this.
> To everyone who posted as well, Thank you very much for the great comments!!! I really appreciate them, but now I may need to get a bigger hat you guys! Honestly.....Thanks
> ...


 

Mike,

You may need a bigger work space after this one man. I have had a few Pm's on Trapperman asking me who you were. 

Lol thanks again man and to let you know the check went in the mail yesterday.


----------

